# Newspaper/Cardboard Box Drying



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey, how are we all today.

I'm just curious as to what peoples opinions are on the age ol' technique of drying in a cardboard box with newspaper. Does anyone use it still? Do you find it produces better or worse smoke. What are the dis/advantages of it in _your *opinion.*_

Cheers.

_For those who don't know what this drying technique is, I shall briefly explain.

You get a cardboard box, put a sheet of newspaper on the bottom of the box (read the paper first if you want, might be some good news in their ). Place your trimmed bud on the newspaper, anywhere it fits (preferably don't let the buds touch each other). Put anywhere from 1 to 3 layers of newspaper on top and then put more buds on that level (continue stacking till you run out of bud or run out of box). Store in a cool, dry place. Every day, even twice a day if you want, remove each layer and rotate/move the buds around so they're not sitting on the same spot the whole time, replace any newspaper that needs replacing (i.e feels wet/damp, seems like it may invite mold). Do this until the bud is properly dry, enjoy the smoke _


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds like a big mess for something that might be less effective than mason jars.

any specific reason you want to do this instead? an abundance on old papers? remember, most newspapers make it to the bathroom sooner or later... 

-GrowTech


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 15, 2008)

It's just an easy, effective way of dry, easy to dispose of, takes up hardly any space.
We used to use it all the time, stack the back of the hay barn full of boxes, worked a treat. 

Mason jars don't work because when the bud sweats it condenses on the glass, and that's asking for moldy bud. Newspaper and cardboard _absorb_ the moisture as the bud sweats.

I'm not saying it's the best way to dry or anything, I'm just curious if anyone else still does this or if it hasn't been passed through the generations.

I only use it when, for what ever reason, I can't set up a drying closet/fans or use my growroom to dry and have already water cured as much as I want water cured.

Cheers for the input mate.


----------



## jsn9333 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have heard that drying with this paper method can dry the buds too quickly, resulting in some increase in harshness and loss of flavor.

But I have no experience doing this myself, so I don't know WTF I'm talking about. It does make sense to me, though, given that it is pretty much universally understood that quick drying (as in the oven) increases harshness.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 15, 2008)

> I have heard that drying with this paper method can dry the buds too quickly, resulting in some increase in harshness and loss of flavor.


No way mate, it takes about 2-3 times _longer_ to dry than air drying. Your sources lie  haha.

When you air dry (hang), you should take down the bud every second day or so and put it into a paper bag for 12-24 hours anyway, this draws the moisture from the middle of the bud, out to the outside of the bud so that it dries more evenly. Otherwise your bud will not be properly dry in the centre, and _too_ dry on the outside. Putting it in the paper bag allows the bud to draw moisture from it's stems too so it provides a better dry and, later, cure.

This method of drying is like the paper bag technique _(which all air dryers should be doing anyway)_, but without the air drying in between.

_Rotating the bud is *very* important, having it sit on one wet spot for days on end is just asking for trouble, I can't stress enough how important it is to rotate and/or move the spot your bud is sitting on, and replace any newspaper that you think needs replacing... If you *think* it needs replacing, but aren't sure, *replace it!*_


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 15, 2008)

What are some typical drying times from start to finish using this method?


----------



## budlover1234 (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the tip man!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 15, 2008)

> What are some typical drying times from start to finish using this method?


Typical drying times, in my experience, using trimmed bud _(I only lightly trim my buds before drying as the trim leaves tend to be *covered* in trichs)_, with the stalk still attached, i.e. like this:






Drying usually takes anywhere from 2-4 weeks. Often depending on the time of year, as the atmosphere where I store the box is relevant to the time of year... As in, in summer, it's warmer than in winter, the humidity is different etc.

I'd say on average, for the bud to dry properly it takes 3 and a half to 4 weeks.
But I've had them dry in a little less than 2 weeks. I just put some bud in a box yesterday so I'll let you know how long that takes haha.

_Note: This method is *better* with lighter, fluffier bud (*sativa style*), than dense, heavy buds (indica style). Obviously denser bud is more inviting for mold growth. If you have the patience to wait for a 14 week sativa, a few weeks of slow drying won't hurt ya haha. And remember, chlorophyll takes 30 days to breakdown in the air no matter how quickly you dry._

Cheers.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 15, 2008)

> any specific reason you want to do this instead? an abundance on old papers?



Actually I do have about 2000 newspapers stored in the garage, I don't use them for this, they just gathered there many years ago and I've kept them coz newspaper is always useful... For painting, staining, building, cleaning ... Cleaning the BBQ especially! haha... It just has so many uses!


----------

